# Happy 3rd Birthday Delgado!



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday to my handsome boy, he's been such a joy :wub: 

He got three new toys, a new bed, and a raw pork roast for dinner. He's one spoilt pup but so loveable.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Delgado!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Shade said:


> Happy birthday to my handsome boy, he's been such a joy :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> He got three new toys, a new bed, and a raw pork roast for dinner. He's one spoilt pup but so loveable.



Good boys deserve to be spoiled!
Happy 3rd.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Happy 3rd Birthday Delgado! Need some fun Birthday pics?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm uploading some now, just finishing with Facebook first lol


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Dinner time!













I'll take some with his toys when it's light out  He adores his new mega wubba, though he's already popped the main part lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Happy 3rd Bday big boy


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy 3rd Birthday handsome!! :doggieplayball:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday handsome Delgado!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awwww, happy birthday, gorgeous boy! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Handsome Boy! :wub:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy birthday! Lets blow out the candles, lets blow out the candles..we are having such a good time! Many more!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday Delgado.I know you enjoyed your dinner.


----------

